# What's your ambient noise?



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

I live in NYC (East Harlem) next to a 24hr car wash so my ambient noise can be really high. But in the absence of someone going through the car wash with subs ablazing it is 54dB with no A/C and 61dB with.
How about you?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

My room is completely sound deadened so, my ambient noise floor is low. If fact it is so low that my SPL meter can't read it! 

Matt


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

nordr said:


> I live in NYC (East Harlem) next to a 24hr car wash so my ambient noise can be really high. But in the absence of someone going through the car wash with subs ablazing it is 54dB with no A/C and 61dB with.
> How about you?


My NYC apartment is on 3rd Avenue, so it depends on whether there is a bus idling 11 floors below. If, not, I am around NC-30 (TEF25). OTOH, at the CT house, I run below NC-20!

Kal


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just bought a new home so my ambient noise is construction. The houses on the sides of my house are done but they are still building behind me. Thankfully this is just in the morning/afternoon so it usually does not effect ht time


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the winter when the furnace kicks in my noise floor climbs to about 55db other than that my basement theater room as perfectly quiet. The neighborhood where I live is very quiet other than the odd siren from the nearby fire station.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

No quiet here. The best it gets for me is about 45db. About 50-55db is the average (traffic, neighbors, AC, fishtanks, pc's, ,tv's, etc.) . I wish it was better but it's not going to be better until I move to another house.


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

mdrake said:


> My room is completely sound deadened so, my ambient noise floor is low. If fact it is so low that my SPL meter can't read it!
> 
> Matt


Jealous.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I live near an industrial area with large coal loading facilities.
This is with the front door open - Note the 15 Hz rumble from the Loader.
The spl meter reads 60 dB


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

That's actually kinda cool. My sub doesn't make a whole lot of noise at 15hz so I am not even sure what that would sound like.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Outside you "sense" it more than hear it. 
It was kinda weird a few years back when there was a strike on you felt like something was missing.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

ZERO!!!..

I live in the middle of an 82 acre property..:bigsmile:


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

Zero? Haha, is your 82-acre property also in space?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

nordr said:


> Zero? Haha, is your 82-acre property also in space?


No doubt. I've found that the average SPL of a squirrel population is around 50db.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

nordr said:


> Zero? Haha, is your 82-acre property also in space?


It might as well be...The silence is deafening sometimes..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

We have cicada's here in summer, now THAT's deafening. :hush:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah..I know what the're like..
When I lived up North, those things used to drive me mad!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

robbo266317 said:


> We have cicada's here in summer, now THAT's deafening. :hush:


Yeah. I got them sometimes. Another intrusion is the stream out back. If there was a lot of rain the night before, the torrent is noisy. If you ain't listening to music, it's pretty nice, though.

Kal


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

With such inconsiderate room-mates that i live with...all i get is 60db of peace when they are awake and home...always doing something noisy.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Behind my walls are concrete and the homes here per code must be spaced more far than they usually must be in other areas in our state. It isn't a basement but it is partly underground and isolated but adjoined to the rest of the home. My system does not hiss or buzz and my amps do not auto-shutoff during down time. My projector is very silent and is in the back of the room while I am in the front. There is one vent that I keep closed most of the time because the floor (outdoor carpet/foundation) stays near room temperature mostly year round. If it to warm I will open the vent that is in the back corner of the room. That is directly connected to a room above when it reaches the rest of the house that is not occupied but is more an entryway, then it must run over 15' to reach the bedrooms and then last the utilities room. I have heard the vent before when it was open while sitting in the back of the room. The most ambient noise will be from above the theater which is the garage if someone is up there. There is a second HVAC unit in the garage but that is located in the corner which is above earth and not the HT per my instructions. I have never heard it before. My equipment is all in the next room also so I don't hear any noise from the layer of a disc changing or track changing also but I can hear a track on the CD change from the speakers. They are not very sensitive. :scratch: I made sure the spa or AC wasn't running etc for the measurement bellow so as not to effect the result.


----------

